# Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"



## mbo (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch meinen Angelschein recht frisch.
Heute habe ich mich mal durch die "Fishing" Kategorie eines China Shops durchgeklickt und bin dadurch dann auf das Thema "Echolot + ferngesteuertes Boot" gekommen. Dort gibt es beispielsweise ferngesteuerte Boote für um die 30€ mit einer Reichweite von circa 80-100 Metern.
Dazu gibt es dort auch viele solcher kabelloser "fish finder" (https://www.gearbest.com/fishing-tools-and-accessories/pp_393363.html) ab 40€. Rein theoretisch könnte ich für 70€ also per Fernsteuerung über den See schippern und See vom Ufer aus, wo die Fische stehen.

Ich weiß, dass es auch solche Boote mit integriertem Sonar gibt. Die sind teilweise allerdings richtig teuer.

Was haltet ihr von so einer Idee? Meint ihr, dass ich dadurch eher dorthin auswerfen könnte, wo auch was beißen könnte?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß, mbo


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Hi, nein, das denke ich nicht, mit so einem "fish finder" findest Du mit  an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Fische.
Im besten Fall ist das Ding dazu geeignet um Dir die Wassertiefe unter dem Boot zu verraten.
Aber: Loese Dich von dem Gedanken, dass man es sich als Anfänger mit soeinem "Schnickschnack" einfacher machen würde, lerne die Grundlagen der Angelei, beobachten, reagieren, studieren und kaufe Dir lieber für kleines Geld eine Lotpose.
Die verrät Dir im Prinzip die gleichen Informationen (wenn auch mit mehr Auffwand).
Dazu sind die Reichweitenangaben ziemlich theoretische Werte und in der Praxis steht einem oft nur ein Bruchteil davon zur Verfügung.

Grüße JK


----------



## BUFU (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Hallo, die billigen Echolot Boote kannst du vergessen, und am besten auch eine Lotpose die Dinger sind echt Oldschool.

Guck dir lieber mal den Deeper 2.0 oder Vexliar t-pod an die können dir genau die Wasser tiefe anzeigen.


----------



## fischbär (6. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Ich habe mal mit meinem Deeper und einem RC-Boot den See abgeschifft. Ging eigentlich gut. Fische finden bringt wenig, besser ist es, den Untergrund zu verstehen. Echolote bringen nichts, wenn sie keine Analoganzeige erlauben, also ohne Fischsymbole. Gute Kandidaten sind Deeper, Vexilar und Madbite.


----------



## Serdo (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Den Gedanken, meinen Deeper hinter ein ferngesteuertes Boot zu packen und damit eine bathymetrische Karte des Gewässers zu erstellen, hatte ich auch schon. Aber ich habe immer davor zurückgeschreckt, dass die Funkfrequenz des Bootes bzw. dessen Fernsteuerung, sich nicht mit dem WLAN-Signal des Deeper vertragen könnte. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## BUFU (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Kannst du ruhig machen, ich habe mein Vexliar fest verbaut in meinen Futterboot mit 2,4 GHz Steuerung. Die sende Kanäle sind ja nicht die gleichen. Würde ich aber nicht wieder machen hab mir jetzt nochmals den Deeper gekauft um flexibel zu bleiben, ich will ja nicht immer das riesen Teil mit schleppen.


----------



## Pinocio (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, nein, das denke ich nicht, mit so einem "fish finder" findest Du mit  an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Fische.
> Im besten Fall ist das Ding dazu geeignet um Dir die Wassertiefe unter dem Boot zu verraten.
> Aber: Loese Dich von dem Gedanken, dass man es sich als Anfänger mit soeinem "Schnickschnack" einfacher machen würde, lerne die Grundlagen der Angelei, beobachten, reagieren, studieren und kaufe Dir lieber für kleines Geld eine Lotpose.
> Die verrät Dir im Prinzip die gleichen Informationen (wenn auch mit mehr Auffwand).
> ...



Guter Beitrag!!
Ich klopfe den Boden (Beschaffenheit) auch gern mit Dropshotblei ab. Dann kann man sogar beim abtasten Fische fangen.

Wie JKC bin ich der Meinung- auch wenn es anfangs gut tut etwas zu fangen- dass man sich erstmal mit dem Angeln und dem Gewässer beschäftigen sollte. Mit den Grundlagen. Stippen zeigt einem wo Kleinfisch steht, was auch schon Aufschluss gibt. Wo steht der Wind, wo sind Wasservögel. Auch das Ufer betrachten hilft schon oder in den Dämmerungsphasen aufsteigende Fische zu suchen, vielleicht sogar raubende. 
Aber nur zu, verlernt oder lernt erst garnicht was angeln ist. 
Nicht dass ich grundsätzlich gegen Techniken wie Echolot bin, es macht riesen Spaß Schwärme damit zu finden und den Köder runter zu lassen und zu schauen was passiert, oder die enorme Zeitersparnis im Vergleich zum Loten.
Aber man verlernt einfach seinem Gefühl zu folgen und sich intensiv mit dem finden von seiner Beute zu beschäftigen.
Wir gehen doch angeln und nicht Fische fangen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Am Schluss angeln wir ferngesteuert von zu Hause aus!

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Serdo (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Ich habe das Gefühl, als würdet Ihr ein falsches Bild von den Möglichkeiten des Gerätes haben.



Pinocio schrieb:


> Wie JKC bin ich der Meinung- auch wenn es anfangs gut tut etwas zu fangen- dass man sich erstmal mit dem Angeln und dem Gewässer beschäftigen sollte.



Und genau darum geht es: Um *die Beschäftigung mit dem Gewässer*. Mit dem Deeper kann ich mir eine bathymetrische Karte des Gewässers erarbeiten und so Untiefen, Sandbänke und andere gewässerspezifische Grundstrukturen als Karte darstellen. Ohne das Wissen, wie ich so eine Karte lese und auswerte, bringt sie mir gar nichts.

Ein Fishfinder bzw. mobiles Echolot ist doch keine "fire-and-forget" Boden-Wasser-Rakete, die ich einfach abschieße und die mir dann automatisch einen Fisch an Land bringt.

[sarkasmus]
Von mir aus malt Ihr Eure Gewässerkarten mit Buntstift und Zeichenblock. Wobei wahrscheinlich der Buntstift schon zu modern ist. Am Besten ist wohl selbst hergestellte Zeichenkohle aus ökologisch angebautem Holz, das drei Jahre lang handgestreichelt wurde. |uhoh: Ich bevorzuge zeitgemäße Technik zum Kartografieren. So hat eben jeder das seine.
[/sarkasmus]

Um es klar auszudrücken: Der Strangersteller hatte eine klare und eindeutige Frage zur Technik mit ferngesteuertem Boot und Fishfinder. Da jetzt mit Lotrute und Pirschtheorie (wo steigen Blasen auf, wo rollen Fische) zu kommen, geht zu 100% am Thema vorbei. Versteht mich recht: Diese althergebrachten Techniken und Wissensgebiete sind nicht verkehrt und durchaus gut zu beherrschen. HIER ist das aber nicht gefragt! Spart Euch das großväterliche Belehren von oben herab.


----------



## jkc (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Hi, also bitte, "von oben herab" war bei mir gar nichts.#d
Ebenso spreche ich auch nicht die Funktionalität :q von Deeper oder vergleichbarem ab. Hier ging es allerdings um ein Günstig-Gerät in ganz anderer Preisklasse mit gnadenlos zu geringer Reichweite.
Und der Themenersteller hat wörtlich nach unserer Meinung zu der Thematik gefragt, anlässlich dessen sehe ich es auch nicht "am Thema vorbei" wenn er diese dann mitgeteilt bekommt.

Grüße JK


----------



## BUFU (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

OK und um das klar zustellen, ich benutze die Gerät an großen Talsperren wo man als Ufer Angler im großen Nachteil ist, zu den privilegierten Jahreskarten/ (Bootsangler).
Bevertalsperre / Wuppertalsperre.
Und macht die Geräte nicht schlecht die es Ufer Angler erleichtern, an die Bootstechnik ranzukommen aber es nicht dürfen.


----------



## fischbär (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Normale 2.4 GHz Fernsteuerung stört Deeper nicht.
Zur Konkurrenz mit Booten: Du bist eh auf die 30 m Wurfweite begrenzt. Die Bootsfreunde finden ihre Schwärme normalerweise nicht in dieser Nähe zum Ufer.


----------



## Pinocio (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*



Serdo schrieb:


> [sarkasmus]
> Von mir aus malt Ihr Eure Gewässerkarten mit Buntstift und Zeichenblock. Wobei wahrscheinlich der Buntstift schon zu modern ist. Am Besten ist wohl selbst hergestellte Zeichenkohle aus ökologisch angebautem Holz, das drei Jahre lang handgestreichelt wurde. |uhoh: Ich bevorzuge zeitgemäße Technik zum Kartografieren. So hat eben jeder das seine.
> [/sarkasmus]



Zum Glück ist das Leben schwarz weiß  

Der Ersteller hat gefragt, ob er wohl mit so einem Gerät da hin werfen kann wo Fische stehen. Möglicherweise ermöglicht ihm das Gerät dieses, jedoch auch die althergebrachte Methode. Wo  ist jetzt das Thema verfehlt?
Er wollte die Meinung dazu hören, da ist sie.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es nun mal einfach besser den "alten" Weg zu gehen. Du kannst noch so eine tolle Kante finden, eine super Karte erstellen, was nützt es dir, wenn da kein Fisch ist?
Durch Stippen weißt du da genau so Bescheid, hast geangelt und womöglich Fische gefangen, kennst die Kante und entwickelst ein Gefühl. 
Oder man macht es wie du und schaut auf seinen Bildschirm jedem das seine.
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass man auch mal keinen Strom haben könnte, spätestens dann lohnt sich das Besinnen auf die Steinzeittechnik.

Zumal ich nicht grundsätzlich gegen Technik bin, nur eben als Anfänger halte ich es für sinnvoller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

sodele - und ab hier pflegen wir in der Diskussion untereinander wieder einen gepflegten Tonfall ohne persönliche Anmache.

Spart Mods Stress und Usern Punkte. 

NIEMAND bestimmtes gemeint, sondern alle, die hier etwas zu emotional werden..

Danke.


----------



## Serdo (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ferngesteuertes Boot mit "fish finder"*

Es hat auch was mit Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Ich wohne in Hamburg und habe mit den offenen plus Verbandsgewässern zig Kilometer an Fluß zuzüglich vierer Seen. Klar, im Elbe Hauptstrom bringt es mir gar nichts, aber in den diversen Altwässern, Kanälen und Fleeten ist das hochinteressant. Würde ich jedes Gewässer mit Lotrute, Stippe etc. mir langsam erschließen, wäre ich 2050 noch nicht fertig. So suche ich mir lieber in erfolgsversprechenden Gewässern interessante Stellen, bis ich "meine" Hotspots gefunden habe. Wenn ich nur einen Vereinssee hätte, würde die Sache auch ganz anders aussehen. Den würde ich bis ins Kleinste ausforschen, bis ich ihn kenne wie meine Hosentasche. Aber wenn ich nicht mal weiß, ob ich noch in zwei Jahren dort wohne, dann ist Zeit Fisch.


----------

